# Some interesting skin tumors on a deer



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My boy bought a game camera recently and has been busy scouting our area for the upcoming season. He has gotten many good pictures of some nice deer. He did get some shots of the strangest case of skin tumors on a deer that I have ever seen. I have seen deer with maybe one or two and never nearly this large. I was wondering if anyone else has seen anything this extreme. Here are the pictures.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, I have never seen anything like that, but it is a shame to be on a nice deer like that.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That would never hit my dinner table!!! I think I might take it out of its misery???I just wonder if it could or would be pass on thru its gens or contagest??? Never seen anything like it....thanks for the post!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> That would never hit my dinner table!!! I think I might take it out of its misery???I just wonder if it could or would be pass on thru its gens or contagest??? Never seen anything like it....thanks for the post!!!


It doesn't hurt the meat at all, and it's in no way a genetic thing. It's fairly common, and not a big deal in most cases. Though I've never seen that many in person, I've seen MUCH worse in pictures. Here's a link with a little info:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26637--,00.html


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are no big deal. I can't remember the medical term, maybe fibrosis. We've had deer that get them one year, and then the next year they clear up. They are ugly, but not harmful to you or the deer.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well then thanks for the education!!! I have never seen it before, and appreciate learning things!!!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I killed a Doe last year that a rather large one right in the middle of her back. It was the first time I had seen anything liked that so I was very careful when skinning it out. I wanted to see if it affected the meat and as others have said it didn't.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It looks similar to the "warts" that my grandpa's red hereford cows got at times. He would cull them out and send them to the stockyard..


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If your really concerned and want more info try sending the pics to ODNR.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Header said:


> If your really concerned and want more info try sending the pics to ODNR.


I am not really concerned myself as I have seen it before just not in that degree. If we notice others and suspect that the number of deer affected it may warrant at least contacting them though.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

skin tumors or ticks? I understand this has been a bad year for them.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

In the words of Arnold......... "It's not a tumor!"


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

H20hound said:


> skin tumors or ticks? I understand this has been a bad year for them.


Trust me those are not ticks. Ticks will not cause growth around them like that. I have had plenty of encounters with tick infested deer and it does not show on the surface. These are indeed tumors.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Send your pictures to the Division of Wildlife and you'll find out what they really are. If it is something they say is serious they will contact you.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I read about this last year when I shot a doe off my property in Mid October! It is a type of wart and the medical term is Dermis Papalomis (sp) look it up. If I remember correctly it has something to do with the hair follicles and it doesn't hurt or harm the meat. I remember reading something about blackflies causing it but not sure if thats right. But I do know the when we skinned it out you couldn't see any marks on the underside of the hide.


----------

